# [filesystem]error read only filesystem a chaque commande

## giims

bonjour, j'ai démarrer ma gentoo a l'instant et impossible de démarrer kde ou une quelconque application que ce soit même emerge --sync ou eix--sync me renvoi cette erreur read only filesystem. tous mes fichier sont en lecteur seul je ne comprend pas ce qui c'est passer peut etre certain on déjà rencontré ce problème.Last edited by giims on Mon Jan 16, 2012 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Dis, ça fait quelques temps que tu es ici, tu connais les conventions de notre forum non ?. Ben alors, et le titre ?  :Razz: 

Si ton FS est en readonly, il doit y avoir corruption. Regarde ce que tu peux voir dans les logs. Il devrait y avoir des choses au moment ou le kernel décide de remonter le FS en lecture seule.

Tu peux aussi booter sur un live CD/USB et faire un petit fsck du filesystem offline.

----------

## giims

désolé pour le titre je ne savait pas trop quoi mettre pour que ce soit expressif je pence que la c'est bon?  :Smile: 

Dans quelle fichier log dois-je regarder? je me rappelle avoir éxécuter :

```
eix-sync et eix-update
```

la dernière fois que j'ai rebooter.

Pour fsck la commande est bien :

```
fsck /dev/mdx ?
```

----------

## guilc

 *giims wrote:*   

> Dans quelle fichier log dois-je regarder?

 

Ca dépend de la conf de ton logguer. /var/log/syslog ou /var/log/message 

Voire un simple "dmesg" qui devrait remonter aussi les infos utiles.

 *Quote:*   

> Pour fsck la commande est bien :
> 
> ```
> fsck /dev/mdx ?
> ```
> ...

 

Oui, mais sur le livecd : le filesystem doit être offline. S'il s'agit d'une simple corruption du FS, ça devrait régler le problème. Ca peut aussi être plus grave pour la santé du disque dur, mais attendons avant de penser au pire   :Laughing: 

----------

## giims

Ok je vais essayer. Les disque sont neuf.

EDIT: sous system rescue un volume raid ne ce lance pas c'est le volume de ma partition racine :

```
ARRAY /dev/md/1_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=1b3499af:b185cf3e:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md/4_0 metadata=0.90 UUID=60955be6:b0c3c0ad:cb201669:f728008a

mdadm: md device /dev/md125 does not appear to be active.

mdadm: cannot open /dev/md/3_0: No such file or directory

```

de plus sur /dev/md/1_0 aucune erreur mais sur /dev/md/4_0 tous les inodes m'affiche une erreur a fixer avec la touche y

----------

## guilc

Donc il y a eu de la corruption du FS de 4_0. Soit tu arrives à fixer avec fsck, soit tu devras te résoudre à récupérer ce que tu peux récupérer en le copiant ailleurs, puis formater de la partition pour ravoir un FS d'équerre...

Ca serait quand même bien d'arriver à assembler 3_0. C'est pas bien normal qu'il n'y arrive pas, il doit souffrir du même problème que 4_0...

* Dans tous les cas, fouille les logs (/var/log/syslog, /var/log/message, voir /var/log/kern.log) pour essayer d'identifier à un moment ou à un autre le kernel n'aurait pas loggué des choses à propos d'erreurs disque (grep kernel /var/log/* peut-être ?).

* Ça peut aussi être un problème d'arrêt disque non synchronisé (qui ne sera pas visible dans les logs).

* Un petit diagnostic smart ne peut pas faire de mal. C'est installé sur le systemrescuecd :

- d'abord un petit "smartctl -a /dev/sdX" pour voir le bilan et les indicateurs de base du disque

- puis un petit "smartctl -t long /dev/sdX", puis beaucoup de patience que le test finisse, puis un "smartctl --log=selftest /dev/sda" pour lire le résultat du test.

Honnêtement, vu la quantité de problèmes sur 2 partitions en même temps, entre les corruptions et le raid qui ne s'assemble pas.... J'aurais tendance à accuser le matériel. Les disques neufs qui sont morts au déballage, ça arrive (j'ai eu droit à une série consécutive de 3 disques défectueux au déballage il y a quelques années !!). Mais je suis sans doute pessimiste !

----------

## giims

aucun des fichiers log que tu as cité ne sont sur le systeme, je vais donc faire les test avec smartctrl.

```
root@sysresccd /root % smartctl -a /dev/sda                  

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.0.13-std241-i586] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Blue Serial ATA

Device Model:     WDC WD10EALX-009BA0

Serial Number:    WD-WCATR9629417

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 2b1227752

Firmware Version: 15.01H15

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Tue Jan 17 19:29:52 2012 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x80)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (15660) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 182) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x3037)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   178   178   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4075

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       30

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       165

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       30

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       10

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       19

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   120   089   000    Old_age   Always       -       27

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

root@sysresccd /root % smartctl -a /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.0.13-std241-i586] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Blue Serial ATA

Device Model:     WDC WD10EALX-009BA0

Serial Number:    WD-WCATR9196621

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 2b110aa14

Firmware Version: 15.01H15

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Tue Jan 17 19:33:04 2012 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x80)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (17760) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 205) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x3037)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   175   175   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4233

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       26

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       37

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       24

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       10

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       15

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   118   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       29

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

root@sysresccd /root % smartctl -a /dev/sdc

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.0.13-std241-i586] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Blue Serial ATA

Device Model:     WDC WD10EALX-009BA0

Serial Number:    WD-WCATR9675201

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 25bcea8e5

Firmware Version: 15.01H15

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes [1.00 TB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Tue Jan 17 19:33:14 2012 UTC

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x80)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (16860) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 195) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x3037)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   175   174   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4233

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       38

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       165

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       36

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       16

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       21

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   118   101   000    Old_age   Always       -       29

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

lorsque je lance smartctl -t long /dev/sdX j'obtient : 

```
 smartctl -t long /dev/sdc

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.0.13-std241-i586] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF OFFLINE IMMEDIATE AND SELF-TEST SECTION ===

Sending command: "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode".

Drive command "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode" successful.

Testing has begun.

Please wait 195 minutes for test to complete.

Test will complete after Tue Jan 17 22:52:32 2012

Use smartctl -X to abort tes
```

t.

et je doi utiliser la commande smartctl --log=selftest /dev/sdX pour lire le resultat du test c'est bien sa?

----------

## guilc

 *giims wrote:*   

> aucun des fichiers log que tu as cité ne sont sur le systeme, je vais donc faire les test avec smartctrl.

 

Il y en a forcément au moins un !

/var/log/syslog est le log "fourre-tout" par défaut de sysklogd

/var/log/message est le log "fourre-tout" par défaut de syslog-ng et (je crois) metalog

Tu as du passer à côté

 *Quote:*   

> lorsque je lance smartctl -t long /dev/sdX j'obtient : 
> 
> ```
>  smartctl -t long /dev/sdc
> 
> ...

 

Oui, mais attend 195 minutes, durée estimée du test (oui, j'ai bien dit qu'il fallait attendre longtemps).

Tu peux faire la commande avant of course, mais il n'y aura pas de résultat dans la liste (ou alors il aura un résultat indiquant que le test a stoppé sur une erreur...)

Tu devras voir apparaître une liste avec un résultat (du genre "# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      7479         -")

----------

## Poussin

en fait, c'est messages, et non pas message par défaut pour syslog-ng, mais j'ose espérer que tu as regarder dans le répertoire après quelque chose d'équivalent. Faut savoir adapter un peu  :Smile: 

----------

## giims

voici les résultats:

```

sda :

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.0.13-std241-i586] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       168         -

# 2  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%       165         -

sdb:

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.0.13-std241-i586] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%        40         -

sdc :

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [i686-linux-3.0.13-std241-i586] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       168         -

```

```
ls -l /var/log 

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root      4096  2 janv. 02:06 ConsoleKit

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root      4096  1 janv. 23:45 cups

-rw-r----- 1 root    root     71204 18 janv. 19:46 dmesg

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage   4241  6 janv. 20:44 emerge-fetch.log

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 468452 13 janv. 21:33 emerge.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    292292 13 janv. 21:25 lastlog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     25667 13 janv. 21:26 pm-powersave.log

drwxrws--- 3 portage portage   4096  8 déc.  06:17 portage

drwxrwxr-x 2 root    portage   4096  2 janv. 02:08 porthole

drwxrwx--- 2 root    portage   4096  8 déc.  08:04 sandbox

-rw------- 1 root    root     64064 13 janv. 21:25 tallylog

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root    utmp    345216 14 janv. 04:12 wtmp

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     18968 14 janv. 04:12 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    giims    18968 13 janv. 21:19 Xorg.0.log.old

```

----------

